# Ariens single stage 522 (Tecumseh Engine) surging issue



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi guy, it's time to pull out the snowblowers again!

So last year I got a Ariens 522 Single stage (938017), managed to clean to carburetor (twice) to make it run again. It throws snow when it works. However when cold starting it, it surges/hunts for couple mintues (5-6 mins), then it starts working properly. 

I thought the carburetor is not clean enough so I took it apart to clean it yesterday, cleaned any orifice I could found and put all together. BUT it still surges like I have never cleaned the carb.

Wondering what should I do next? Thanks in advance.

Ben


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Is it an adjustable carb?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it smooth out if you add partial choke? 

You could still have a restricted passage in the carb. But you could also have an air leak where the carb mounts to the engine, for instance. This allows raw air to enter, making your overall mixture more lean. You might check the gasket that sits between the carb and the engine, and make sure everything is still intact.


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

how are you cleaning the carb?


.


----------



## bennyxyz (Nov 20, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> Is it an adjustable carb?


No I don't think so, there is no adjustable screws in the carb.



RedOctobyr said:


> Does it smooth out if you add partial choke?
> 
> 
> 
> You could still have a restricted passage in the carb. But you could also have an air leak where the carb mounts to the engine, for instance. This allows raw air to enter, making your overall mixture more lean. You might check the gasket that sits between the carb and the engine, and make sure everything is still intact.


In the first few mintues it doesn't matter what choke I put it to, it just surges. After few mintues it smooths out at any choke. You may be right about the passage. I did check the carb mount, gasket and the spacer, they were all in good shape.




tdipaul said:


> .
> 
> how are you cleaning the carb?
> 
> ...


Carb cleaner to spray all passages and the jet. I probably will try soak the carb in cleaner.


Other than the carb, is it possible that there is misalignment on the linkage? 


Thanks much!


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

get yourself an adjustable carb. You'll be happy you did. Something like this. 



https://www.ebay.com/itm/Adjustable...Z9EJ~:sc:USPSFirstClass!80124!US!-1:rk:8:pf:0


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

.

Until a wire has been run through all the jets and then blown out with compressed air I would not call it cleaned. 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carb-Jet-C...epid=2159674733&hash=item3fa87e738f:rk:1:pf:0

But with the price of new carbs might as well not futz with it. They're so cheap now!

.


----------



## ucm (Jan 11, 2017)

Did you pull the welch plugs out to clean the passages?


----------

